# spiral



## nickel (Apr 14, 2010)

Το ουσιαστικό.

Άκουσα σήμερα στις ειδήσεις και βρήκα και στο διαδίκτυο την πληροφορία για το «θανατηφόρο σπιράλ» που μας απειλεί. Επειδή στο προσωπικό μου λεξιλόγιο περιορίζω (και θέλω να περιορίσω) το «σπιράλ» στο εξάρτημα εκείνο που έχουν τα τετράδια ή στο σωλήνα που έχει η μπαταρία του ντους — το γυναικείο σπιράλ δεν το έχω στο λεξιλόγιό μου), το «θανατηφόρο σπιράλ» με έκανε να φανταστώ και να σκηνοθετήσω μοντιπαϊθονικά βιντεάκια.

Η φράση μεταφράζει το _death spiral_ (η είδηση στα ελληνικά —εδώ με μετάφραση «σπιράλ θανάτου»— και στα αγγλικά) και περιγράφει πώς αλλεπάλληλες ενέργειες που αποσκοπούν να λύσουν ένα πρόβλημα, απλώς επιδεινώνουν την κατάσταση ή η μια συμφορά φέρνει την άλλη κ.τ.ό.

Για κάποιους λόγους δεν μας αρέσει η ελληνική λέξη _σπείρα_ (από την οποία προέρχεται και το _σπιράλ_, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να το γράφουμε και *_σπειράλ_, όπως προτείνει το ΛΝΕΓ) αν και οι οικονομολόγοι τη χρησιμοποιούν (π.χ. η «σπείρα μισθών-τιμών» — τα ΜΜΕ προτιμούν τη _σπείρα_ για χρήσεις όπως «η σπείρα των απαγωγέων»). Θα μπορούσαν ωστόσο στα ΜΜΕ να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον «φαύλο κύκλο», π.χ. τον _φαύλο κύκλο του πληθωρισμού_ (ο οποίος είναι κύκλος, και ίσως δεν συγκινεί όσο η ανέλιξη της σπείρας — αλλά ταυτόχρονα είναι και βρόχος, θηλιά, οπότε, γιά σκεφτείτε το καλύτερα :) ).

Έχουμε και την _έλικα_ με σπειροειδή κίνηση — και τη διπλή έλικα του DNA (double helix). Ενώ για τον καπνό έχουμε _spiral of smoke_. Η αγαπημένη σας μετάφραση;

Καταθέστε εδώ *τις μεταφραστικές σας λύσεις* για σκάλες και σπείρες και winding roads («κορδέλες») και άλλα συναφή. Μπας και ξεπονοκεφαλιάσουμε καμιά μέρα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2010)

Κάποια φορά είχα βάλει σπειροειδής ανέλιξη ή κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δεν είχα "του θανάτου". Να πεις "το σπειροειδές του θανάτου" ή το θανατηφόρο σπειροειδές;


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία, ένα πρόβλημα που έχω με την _ανέλιξη_ είναι που θα ήθελα να τη χρησιμοποιούμε για θετικές διαδικασίες, για μια ανοδική πορεία σε καλύτερα πράγματα, όχι για τον πληθωρισμό που ακολουθεί ανοδική πορεία προς τα... τάρταρα.


----------



## Themis (Apr 14, 2010)

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κι εγώ λύσεις όπως του sarant (ακόμα και το σπείρωμα), αλλά _η_ λύση δεν έχει βρεθεί. Χωρίς να μπορώ να εισφέρω τίποτα καινούργιο, θα συνόψιζα την κατάσταση ως εξής, για τις χρήσεις βέβαια στις οποίες αναφέρεται το αρχικό ποστ:
- Θα απέφευγα έλικες, σπείρες, σπειρώματα και σπιράλ.
- Θα είχα σαν πρώτη εκδοχή τον φαύλο (είτε ενδεχομένως ενάρετο) κύκλο.
- Θα εξέταζα σαν δεύτερη εκδοχή να παρακάμψω το σπιράλ αποδίδοντας το βασικό νόημα με έναν χαρακτηρισμό όπως: αυτοτροφοδοτούμενος, αυτοσυντηρούμενος, αυτοενισχυόμενος, ή ανεξέλεγκτος, ασυγκράτητος, ακατάσχετος, ορμητικός...
- Σαν ευθέως αντίστοιχο του σπιράλ θα μπορούσε, κατά περίπτωση, να εξεταστεί η ελεύθερη πτώση ή ο στροβιλισμός (σε συμφραζόμενα που θα θύμιζαν ανεμοστρόβιλο).
- Τέλος, πρέπει πάντα να έχουμε κάποια εμπιστοσύνη και στον από μηχανής θεό των χειμαζομένων μεταφραστών. Αντί για "σπιράλ θανάτου" ή "θανατηφόρο σπιράλ" (αυτό φέρνει μάλλον προς ένα γυναικολογικό σπιράλ που προκαλεί σοβαρότατη μόλυνση), δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να μιλήσουμε για κάτι σαν αδιέξοδη πορεία, εγκλωβισμό, συνεχή επιδείνωση...; Για να μην πω ότι ο "θάνατος" θα μπορούσε να μου εμπνεύσει και δαιμονιώδεις χορούς αυτοκαταστροφής, ασφυκτικούς εναγκαλισμούς, μέγγενη και χίλια δυο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2010)

Να πιαστώ από τους στροβιλισμούς του Θέμη (και το σπιράλ του μπάνιου) για να συνεισφέρω τις κάθε λογής δίνες (καταστροφικές, ασυγκράτητες, θανατηφόρες κλπ).


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Για τη χρήση στο άρθρο, μια ιδέα πατώντας στις ιδέες του Θέμη: _θανάσιμη δίνη._ 
Προς τα Τάρταρα, δύσκολο να ξεφύγεις από τη ρουφήχτρα.

Edit: Ρότζερ (not copy, Δρ7χ, σ' ακούω καθαρά, φαίνεται πως συντονιστήκαμε πάλι και με τις ίδιες αφορμές...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2010)

Not copy!!! Ξανασυντονιζόμαστε, ξανασυντονιζόμαστε...


----------



## Themis (Apr 14, 2010)

Είσαστε ταχύτατοι. Προσπαθούσα να το βρω αναθυμούμενος μια παλιά μου μετάφραση, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Τώρα μου το θυμίσατε: οργιώδης δίνη δαιμονικών απολαύσεων. Λέτε να αισθάνονται έτσι οι σπρεντοβόρες τράπεζες; Πολύ καλή λύση η δίνη για το κακό σπιράλ, το προς τα Τάρταρα.

Vote and make vote for δίνη! Η δίνη μου τη δίνει!


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Themis said:


> [...] Τώρα μου το θυμίσατε: οργιώδης δίνη δαιμονικών απολαύσεων. *Λέτε να αισθάνονται έτσι οι σπρεντοβόρες τράπεζες;* [...]


 
Εκεί στα Τάρταρα, τους περιμένει ο Δημογόργων (από το less likely _δήμος;-_), για γλέντια τρελά όχι δικά τους· αυτοί γλεντάνε εδώ, που το τίμημα το πληρώνουμε όλοι εμείς.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ενημέρωση: Στις βραδινές ειδήσεις το «θανατηφόρο σπιράλ» έγινε «δίνη θανάτου».


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2010)

Διαβάζουν Λεξιλογία!


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2010)

Μην το γελάς, δεν αποκλείεται να έψαξαν με το γκουγκλ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2010)

Υπάρχει ακροβατικός ελιγμός που ονομάζεται _spiral glide_ και, στην πιο ανεπιθύμητη μορφή του, _spiral dive_. Στα ελληνική αποδίδεται *σπειροειδής κατολίσθηση* το _spiral glide_ και *σπειροειδής βύθιση* το _spiral dive_, και δεν είναι το ίδιο με την _περιδίνηση_ (_spin_). Η σπειροειδής βύθιση είναι ενίοτε (ιδίως αν έχουμε άπειρο χειριστή) μη ελέγξιμη και καταλήγει μοιραία: Graveyard spiral.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2010)

sarant said:


> Μην το γελάς, δεν αποκλείεται να έψαξαν με το γκουγκλ.


Με υπερηφάνια και χαρά το είπα


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 5, 2022)

Πέτυχα «σπιράλ βίας» σε ενδιαφέρον άρθρο εδώ… Πιο κυριολεξία πεθαίνεις (βίαια).

Τελικά έχει ιστορία αυτός ο συγκεκριμένος αγγλισμός, όπως βλέπω από την ηλικία του νήματος. Ίσως ο «φαύλος κύκλος βίας» ακούγεται πολύ στάσιμος σε κάποιους, σε σχέση με την προοδευτική ενίσχυση που υποδηλώνει το _spiral_; Αλλά νομίζω ακούγεται πάλι καλύτερος από τη «δίνη βίας», ίσως λόγω μικρού μήκους (ενώ η «δίνη θανάτου» μου αρέσει περισσότερο).



daeman said:


> Εκεί στα Τάρταρα, τους περιμένει ο Δημογόργων (από το less likely _δήμος;-_), για γλέντια τρελά όχι δικά τους· αυτοί γλεντάνε εδώ, που το τίμημα το πληρώνουμε όλοι εμείς.


Να που τελικά τον μάθαμε κι απ' το _Stranger Things_.


----------

